# Led Ufo Grow Light



## CoolGuy (Jun 4, 2008)

has anyone used this before? they say it works as well as a 400w hps/mh system but only uses 90w and it covers a 3'x3' area. 

ive been wanting to get a hps/mh system for a while but money is a little tight. but thanks to bush...i should be getting that check soon which would fit nice with getting one of these. these sound promesing but i am still a little sceptical. i tried searching the board for led's and nothing ever came up in the search.

any thoughts?

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52466


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 5, 2008)

CoolGuy said:
			
		

> has anyone used this before? they say it works as well as a 400w hps/mh system but only uses 90w and it covers a 3'x3' area.
> 
> ive been wanting to get a hps/mh system for a while but money is a little tight. but thanks to bush...i should be getting that check soon which would fit nice with getting one of these. these sound promesing but i am still a little sceptical. i tried searching the board for led's and nothing ever came up in the search.
> 
> ...



I have not heard anything good about using LEDs for flowering.  It would be nice if there was a source to back up their claim that it has better growth rates than a HPS.  I think that we would all love to have a light that performed like a HPS, but at 75% less electricity consumption and far less heat, however...until I see some real grows fllowered under LEDs, I don't think I can be persuaded to part with $550.

I did a search on LEDs and had a lot of hits.  Try again.


----------



## Hick (Jun 5, 2008)

...mmm LED are improving in leaps 'n bounds, but to my knowledge, have nowhere near reached the performance of the HIDs. 
  Some "experienced" knowlegable growers have tried them. They 'suffice' for vegging, but have shown to be a miserable failure for flowering.


----------



## CoolGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I did a search on LEDs and had a lot of hits. Try again.


 
must be my pc 

hick, you wouldnt happen know no any particular setups these people were using...im trying to get an idea that maybe the first versions of these led lights wernt up to it where as this much higher watt will. and ya i wish their was more personal reviews on the product rather then the sames descriptions on everyone's site that sells it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 5, 2008)

CoolGuy said:
			
		

> must be my pc



No, I don't think that it is your computer.  The first time I did a search on LED (singular), nothing came up.  I then did a search on LEDs (plural) and got a lot of hits.  However many of these had the word LED (singular in the title rather than LEDs (plural).  So, a glitch somewhere, but I don't think it was with your computer.  (And I was relatively straight when I did the search).  So, maybe just keep trying.

Wow, there is a rather large spider crawling across my computer screen--wait, now it stopped.  Startled me at first....It's still there...


----------



## Hick (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=360726
LEDs search results...


----------



## snuggles (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I agree with with the others, I have yet to see a good grow with LEDs. But I have heard they are great for supplemental light. If you are gonna spend that kind of money on LEDS it's gonna be a waste IMO. Get your HID light, and if you are using the same budget you could get some nice lights that's for sure. Don't waste that kind of money.


----------



## CoolGuy (Jun 6, 2008)

i was more or less looking at an ebay auctions that ended earlier today which went for 380.00. i wasnt seeing enough good comments on it so i desided not to bid for it.


----------



## Tater (Jun 7, 2008)

I say go for it ;p  We need early adopters and guinea pigs.  Someone has to be the one to try it first.  But if that is all the money you have I would go with what is known to work.  Experiment when you have the funds to experiment.


----------



## SpartanBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

This guy put his led 60 watt grow on youtube http://youtube.com/watch?v=b7Weu61rrBk

okay decent buds imo


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jun 18, 2008)

Any one know of a good outlet (cheep) lighting web site? the leds are interesting but???. any help appreciated!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 18, 2008)

i read an artical in high times about LEDs it was a two month in depth study and it wasn't real clear what the out come was.. one grow did well then one wouldn't so who knows for sure. if they could ever get it worked out they would be nice to have.. you'd be able to hit the best light spectrum for both veg and flower. but not cost effective at all. i guess im gonna brake down and install my HPS this weekend.


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jun 19, 2008)

I figured Id let the $$$ people try them til perfection. then its my turn. to the light store i do go.


----------

